# what do you think of this puppy?



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

i just paid deposit on this puppy today, before visiting this puppy i went to woodside shepherds and the lady was asking 2500 for a RED GSD(show puppy) 4 months. im getting this puppy for 500 he is 3 months tattoed. he is registerd for ckc mum and dad too. dad is a champion. this is my first german shepherd, what do u guys think?








mum and (dad on left)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

is this canadian kennel club or continental kennel club??

All puppies are cute, this one is no exception)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have the parents had their hips checked? Do you get a health guarantee with the puppy?

Very cute puppy.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't know about the breeder, but is this person a BYB? Are the parents temperament tested? Do they have titles? Are parents OFA certified for hips and elbows?. AKC and CKC registration means that this puppy is purebred, nothing more. I'm sorry but 500 bucks is pretty nothing for a well bred gsd puppy. You get what you pay for I think. I'm saying these cause with the little info you have provided, only these ideas or questions comes to my mind.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

parents did have the hips records, there wasnt any health guarantee, dad was a show dog. mums record for hips was good too. and its canadian kennel club. i think rather then spending 2500 on a puppy which was almost the same why dont juss spend 500? oh yeah the puppy was a lil skinny. the owners told me they they dont over feed him just to stay healthy.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I think he is gorgeous and his parents look like nice with Beautiful colors!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

do you know the pedigree?

$500 now could cost you alot later. Doing research on the breeder is a good idea. But nothing is 100% certain.

Alot of ppl keep their GSDs thin to avoid extra stress on their hips.

He's a very cute puppy and it's your choice to make. You'll get alot of helpful advice on training, behavior, health by many experienced people here!


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah i was looking for that RED colour puppy and finally did for a really good price







ill be picking him up tom..


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

how do u check pedigree ? so i can get the required info from the breeder and check


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The parents names will give you a start to research his pedigree. When you register him you should get it.

I keep going back to his pic! He is going to have such rich colors!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I think he's a beautiful puppy! I hope you have many happy years with him!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Send us some pik updates when you have him. Very rich colors. They look like west showlines ?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Looks like a cute puppy! Was he happy and friendly with you? I hope you like him and have a wonderful life together!


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

oh yeah i just checked the pedigree looks awesome
Can you share the pedigree or its for personal use ?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

you can link it here.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

the (parent) looks alot like my pup (well, dog, she's three now but will always be a pup). Congratulations!


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/482194.html dad
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/600935.html mom 

i really dont know what all these things are if you can help me out, and what is good or bad and what to look for


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

looks like west german show lines,,which I admit, know very little about))

I'm sure those familiar with the wl dogs will chime in)

Good luck with your new puppy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

holy cow! I'm no expert but it looks like you got a steal!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

what a cutie


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

that was quick, congrats!
what a handsome little man! we should make a puppy playdate


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Handsome puppy, good luck with him!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He's a cutie!


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

so kaitty i saw on forum that u were looking for a dog too, you got one ?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is gonna look like his dad!!! Stunner!

I have $500 backs where is this place far from NH ?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: VALIUM...
> I'm sorry but 500 bucks is pretty nothing for a well bred gsd puppy. You get what you pay for I think. I'm saying these cause with the little info you have provided, only these ideas or questions comes to my mind.


This is not necessarily correct. I paid $500 for Slider (UKC CH Caretti-Jerrwen's Slider). His sire is an AKC champion, and both his dam and sire are GSDCA ROMs. His grandfather is a GSDCA Grand Victor as is his great-grandfather. His pedigree on both sides is impressive to those who appreciate American style GSDs. He was 7 years old in September and has been extremely healthy except for a problem with his prostate gland earlier this year.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I did, about a month ago.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

oh nice... oh yeahh my cousin will be buying my lab puppy(4 months), cz i dont wanna have 2 puppies in a house. my cousin was always after my lab puppy and wanted to have it i guess now i can give him i really dont wanna but ..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

why did you get a GSD if you have a lab puppy? Just curious


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

i always wanted a gsd but on xmas my mom uncle gave me a puppy,


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh he is so cute!! Love yellow labs! Your cousin should visit and let them play together.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

i love him too, i can afford all the expenses that are gonna come with 2 puppies, should i keep him or not ? you folks know alot about dogs, its my first ever puppy and gsd will be second so im still abit newbie. what problems i can face with having 2 pups ?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look in the puppy section. there are several threads on having two puppies at once. It can be a challenge with housebreaking, play time, making sure the pups bond with you instead of each other. If your cousin can give your lab a good home then I don't see a problem with rehoming your lab puppy. If you want to keep the lab then do that. Whatever you feel you can handle.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck! Be good to the pup.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

That's Nimbus on the left from Ariya Shepherds???


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

It's a matter of if you feel your cousin can give him a good home. I know you didn't buy the pup yourself and that may not have been your first choice ... But the pup is here so someone needs to take good care of him.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is why giving pets as gifts is a bad idea! Arg.. 

Well, since you accepted this gift, you resumed responsibility - either you care for your new puppy (since you did accept the gift) or you re-home to the best possible home you can find, either your cousin or else where.

I understand you want a GSD, have you done your research? Know what to expect with this breed?


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Gorgeous pup!! Reminds me of my Kaiya, she'll be 16 weeks tomorrow. Same coat color, except I think mine will be a long coat. I think you did good! Any dog can have issues regardless of price, but you seem to have found one with a great bloodline as well!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

German showlines. The pup looks nice. Do not worry about what all might go wrong. It is a guarantee that if you buy a living thing, it will get sick and have problems at some point. Whether you pay 500 or 5000, you can still have problems. 

It seems like the going rate for pups right now is $1000 to $1800, unless you are looking for something specific. However, the way the economy is, and the time of year, I am not surprised that they are selling these pups at $500. I wouldn't worry over much about it.

What you want to do, especially if you keep both pups, is to get them into puppy classes, preferably in separate puppy classes. Two puppies means twice the socialization, twice the training, twice the vet bills, and five times the trouble. Two heads are better than one. They can really be a handfull, but they can also be company for each other and work their energy out on each other. 

The thing is that both breeds can have plenty of energy. Both will be large. Both are popular and prone to bad breeding practices and the accompanying health and temperament problems. Both are large and besides being genetically prone to joint issues like hip and elbow dysplasia, being over fed/overweight, fed too much calcium (puppy food), can contribute to these problems. If they are both males than it may be in your best interests to neuter one or both before a year old. Both are two big not to be well trained and socialized. 

I am not against you keeping both puppies, there are things to consider. 

Good luck with the puppies.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

ok guys shane is home, and he is loving it. my question is that shane is skinny and i can count his ribs. the breeder told me that dont feed him alot, my lab puppy who is 2 weeks younger then him is more healthy then gsd. breeder was feeding him with kirkland dry food mixed with water?? they told me do feed him like that. i feed my lab Blue buffalo large breed puppy. so i need to know what should i do and how should i feed him/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

you probably don't want to just switch his food. It might upset his stomach. So switch him over to BB slowly. You should make an appointment with your vet to make sure he doesn't have worms and is otherwise healthy.

GSDs do have growth spurts where they look skinny and then they catch up with their weight again. You should be able to feel their ribs but not county them but without seeing him it would be hard for any of us to judge.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah im gonna go tom.. to the vet for his 2nd paid of shots.


----------

